# Muffler delete



## Kuipersgregory (Oct 27, 2013)

Anyone know, a buddy of mine suggested i takeout the muffler and straight pipe off the resonator is this a good idea? Anyone done this or have a better idea? Any help be much appreciated.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Kuipersgregory said:


> Anyone know, a buddy of mine suggested i takeout the muffler and straight pipe off the resonator is this a good idea? Anyone done this or have a better idea? Any help be much appreciated.


There was a post about this before, but I can't remember who it was. I think he was happy with the sound though, just don't delete the resonator. Also, you need to be aware of emission laws in your area, as this might be illegal.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

It will sound really nice if you have the 1.4T, if you have a 1.8, I have no idea; might sound weird, might sound good. I would say go for it, just hack your muffler off, and start it up; if you like it, drive to a muffler shop and have them do the rest of the piping, if you hate it, have them weld the muffler back into place.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

YouTube has a few vids but those aren't in person so I can't say you get the same results. I went through 3 custom setups on my other car to achieve the sound I was satisfied with and didn't shake the house on cold morning start ups. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

